# Free 'add a map to your website' tool



## altyfc (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but I'd just like to share our latest creation with those photographers here who have their own website. We have been working on a tool that makes it easy to add Google Maps to your website. The whole process is very simple indeed and I'd be interested to hear any feedback. The URL is http://www.aardvarkmap.net

As a photographer, you could use this to pinpoint the location of your studio, to highlight various locations in the world you have been (and to then link to a gallery page from each marked point), etc.

Hope you enjoy,

Aaron


----------

